# Alessandra Ambrosio - Victoria´s secret fashionshow / New York, 17.10.2005 (17x)



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Alessandra Ambrosio*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​*
Als Modelfan muß ich Abhilfe schaffen. Die restlichen Models folgen!!!*


----------



## Katzun (13 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Alessandra Ambrosio - Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2005 - 19 pics!!!*

sehr nett anzusehen!


----------



## Q (13 Jan. 2011)

Bevor der tolle Post 5 Jahre alt wird, mal schnell ein spätes :thx: Borsterl! :thumbup:


----------



## cloudbox (29 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Alessandra!


----------

